# Just a quick FYI



## Heather (Aug 6, 2008)

Gonna probably be posting less over the next week or so. Having wrist surgery on Friday so typing will be one handed for a few days at least. If you desperately need something email me.


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 6, 2008)

Heather,
Good Luck!!! I hope it is a success!!!

Tom


----------



## Candace (Aug 6, 2008)

Heal fast.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, good luck with your surgery!

Robert


----------



## swamprad (Aug 7, 2008)

Best wishes Heather. I hope you will do famously and heal quickly!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Best wishes from me, Heather...  Get well soon...


----------



## Jorch (Aug 7, 2008)

Best wishes! Speedy recovery!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 7, 2008)

Our prayers are with you. Get well soon.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope that it will not be too painful! All the best!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks all. It's nothing major, I'm just having a cyst removed (thanks to my new job.)


----------



## Elena (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck Heather, hope it all goes well! 

My OH just had one removed from his wrist, showering was a bit of a struggle but on the plus side they give you good drugs :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

Yay good health benefits! Feel better. BTW, if I need something desperately, I probably wouldn't travel to Mass. to get it! :evil: oke:


----------



## cwt (Aug 7, 2008)

You beat me to it Eric.
Good Luck Heather!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

cwt said:


> You beat me to it Eric.
> Good Luck Heather!!!!!!!!


Of course that really depends on the "IT"! :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Aug 7, 2008)

Elena said:


> Good luck Heather, hope it all goes well!
> 
> My OH just had one removed from his wrist, showering was a bit of a struggle but on the plus side they give you good drugs :rollhappy:



Elena, how was his mobility afterwards? I'm sort of wondering when I'll be able to type and how I'll feel the next day and such.


----------



## Elena (Aug 7, 2008)

Heather said:


> Elena, how was his mobility afterwards? I'm sort of wondering when I'll be able to type and how I'll feel the next day and such.



Not bad actually, he could drive to work 2 or 3 days later. It was bit sore but, like I said, they gave him pretty strong painkillers and antibiotics. It stayed swollen for a couple of weeks and he couldn't get it wet for a while hence the trouble with showering but other than that he seemed fine fairly quickly. It's been about 4 weeks now and he's started swimming again, but still careful with the really strenuous stuff like lifting heavy things.


----------



## Corbin (Aug 7, 2008)

Heather you will overcome this inconvenience and come back soon. You have to think positive.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 7, 2008)

Plenty of things to do with one hand. 

-Steve Jobs


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Plenty of things to do with one hand.
> 
> -Steve Jobs



Not me! :evil:


----------



## Elena (Aug 7, 2008)

Gah! I tried so hard to resist making any one handed typist jokes and then the usual suspects swooped in and did it anyway. At least Heather now knows who to ask for tips


----------



## Heather (Aug 7, 2008)

Ha, thanks Elena, on both accounts.  I'm just looking forward to getting it over with at this point. 

I have to say though that though I am right handed, the way I type on my laptop is left hand dominant (cut and paste, space bar, all of that is my left hand.) It's funny, it was always my dominant hand when I played the piano as well.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck and feel better! Most people I know with that surgery came through it quickly enough....just keep telling them that it hurts...then sit back and relax....Take care, Eric


----------



## TADD (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like I might be back for a few days.... Hhhmmmm Heathers away the TADD will play.....


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2008)

good luck and get better soon!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope your surgery goes well, Heather. Heal quickly.


----------



## Heather (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Heather (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey y'all. I'm sorta not typing too well yet, but wanted to thank everyone for all the nice emails you sent today and for thinking of me. It's easier though to type one message here than to write to each of you individually. Hope you understand!

The surgery went really well and I was out of the hospital by noon.
So far the pain is just a dull ache if I turn my wrist to the side but I want to make sure that what they gave me this morning has completely warn off before I take anything (so I know the worst it will be without anything!) 

The hardest thing so far that I didn't realize is that I have to keep it elevated (like, with my elbow on the table and my hand in the air) for the next 5 days!!! What a pain in the ars! Though the silver lining is, work is pretty much out for now. 

When I first got home I emailed work to let them know and I was sitting at a table with the laptop below me so typing was one handed and I was having all sorts of trouble because I type without looking at the keys and 11 of the letters on my keyboard are warn off so I kept hitting the wrong keys, LOL. But just now, typing this, I've realized that if I type on my lap, with my arm up above the keyboard up on pillows, I can use three fingers on my left hand pretty well which is making it a lot easier. Yay!

Dinner (I don't think I can hold silverware in my left hand and my mother bought corn on the cob for dinner!:rollhappy and showering in the morning are going to be the next big challenges.

Anyway, I'll probably still be a little quieter than usual but I'll be around.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 8, 2008)

Heather said:


> Dinner (I don't think I can hold silverware in my left hand and my mother bought corn on the cob for dinner!:rollhappy and showering in the morning are going to be the next big challenges.



I'll be there by morning to help with that showering bit. :rollhappy: :evil:

-Steve Jobs


----------



## Elena (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad it went well, look after yourself and get better soon


----------



## Candace (Aug 8, 2008)

Ditto Elena. Do you have a cast?


----------



## Heather (Aug 8, 2008)

Hahaha, Ernie, you're too much!

Candace, no, no cast. Gauze and bandages with a spint underneath wrapped in some cushy batting like material and an ace bandage. This all stays on for 10 days and then I take off. I see the Dr. again on the 28th.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 8, 2008)

Heather - glad your surgery went well. Heal well.


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm...ganglion cyst?

Hope they get it all out. Friend of mine just had that cyst surgery a few months ago and its coming back. Like you want to hear that right now  sorry

Hope you feel better soon Heather, take care!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Heather - glad your surgery went well. Heal well.


Ditto!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I'll be there by morning to help with that showering bit. :rollhappy: :evil:
> 
> -Steve Jobs


Damnittohell!!! Why am I always late to these parties?!?! 

BTW, get well soon you banana!


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2008)

Splint came off today and though the wrist is a little achey when it bends, it's nice to make a fist, and bend a bit (and wash my arm!) and TYPE! Wahoo! I was really scared to take the splint off as I was relying on it a lot to help me hold things. 

Tomorrow's an entirely new challenge, but at least I won't look like an invalid during it!

Thanks again for all of the support. Hopefully I'll be back around a bit more now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2008)

Good news, Heather. Take it easy, though.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going smoothly! We look forward to having you back, in the mean time, take it easy.


----------

